# Happy First Birthday Jonas



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Buddy and many,many,many more. I did not think you would make it to one, but you did. Have a good day from: Jerry and Ginger.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Jonas!!! I wish you many, many more


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Happy 1st Birthday J...:cake:

(how come you didn't think he'd make it?)

P.S...I think we need a better looking cake


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

GatorBytes said:


> Happy 1st Birthday J...:cake:
> 
> (how come you didn't think he'd make it?)
> 
> P.S...I think we need a better looking cake


 Because I didnt really want to tell the whole world, but since he has made it this far I guess I can. When he was 5 months old he was diagnosed with congenital ventricular tachycardia. There hasn't been a night that I did not worry he wouldnt be there in the morning. So he is my miracle dog.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday Jonas!

Will any of the commonly used treatments for humans with this condition work for dogs?


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Loneforce said:


> Because I didnt really want to tell the whole world, but since he has made it this far I guess I can. When he was 5 months old he was diagnosed with congenital ventricular tachycardia. There hasn't been a night that I did not worry he wouldnt be there in the morning. So he is my miracle dog.


 
Well even more reason to celebrate! 

Sorry, didn't mean to pry...

Wishing all the best for years and years to come:wub:


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh its ok Gatorbytes and thank you very much.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

MichaelE said:


> Happy Birthday Jonas!
> 
> Will any of the commonly used treatments for humans with this condition work for dogs?


 He is pretty much on the same medications that humans use 2 beta blockers. His vet seemed pleased and dont want to see him untill july.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

That's good to hear that he is responding to treatment.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Here is a photo of the birthday boy from this evening. Look at that big smile


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Happy happy birthday!!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy birthday to a very special boy :birthday: May you have many more with your loving family


----------

